# slat traps for catfish



## Try'n Hard

Anyone know where I can buy them? I'm looking for the 5-6' ones made from white oak with Alabama legal slat spacing and double funnels. Was told that the Uriah school FFA made and sold them but have no contact.


----------



## kiefersdad

*Check craigslist sporting*

I have seen them on Craigslist Pensacola Sporting


----------



## CatCrusher

Eddie Jordan makes them in Mt Vernon. I can get you a number if you want it .


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stripernut

*Memphis Net and Twine*



Try'n Hard said:


> Anyone know where I can buy them? I'm looking for the 5-6' ones made from white oak with Alabama legal slat spacing and double funnels. Was told that the Uriah school FFA made and sold them but have no contact.


I bought several a few years beck from Memphis Net and Twine, and they were good quality.

See: https://www.memphisnet.net/category/fishing


----------



## Rickpcfl

I hope not to derail this thread too much - but has anyone used the traps for catfish?

I live on a lake and have thought it would be nice to put out a trap and catch some. Are they pretty effective?


----------



## stripernut

Rickpcfl said:


> I hope not to derail this thread too much - but has anyone used the traps for catfish?
> 
> I live on a lake and have thought it would be nice to put out a trap and catch some. Are they pretty effective?


They are effective. I caught all the catfish I needed for regular fish fries with just a couple of traps in Lake Martin (AL). Memphis Net and Twine (see post above) has the traps, mesh bags, and bait (cheese) you will need (see post above).

Since I just moved to Milton from AL, I don't know FL regs on trapping catfish yet.


----------



## Try'n Hard

stripernut said:


> They are effective. I caught all the catfish I needed for regular fish fries with just a couple of traps in Lake Martin (AL). Memphis Net and Twine (see post above) has the traps, mesh bags, and bait (cheese) you will need (see post above).
> 
> Since I just moved to Milton from AL, I don't know FL regs on trapping catfish yet.


Pretty sure its a 100% NoNo in Florida


----------



## CatHunter

Its just as easy to catch all the cats you need for a fish fry with rod n reels. And much more exiting. Caught 21 blue cats today in 3 hours.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Its just as easy to catch all the cats you need for a fish fry with rod n reels. And much more exiting. Caught 21 blue cats today in 3 hours.


Not if you have a job!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

sbarrow said:


> Not if you have a job! Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Or a job and no skills lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Rickpcfl

Try'n Hard said:


> Pretty sure its a 100% NoNo in Florida


Not exactly. You will have to look up the rule to see which waters are legal, but each person can use one basket. 

For personal use by any person possessing a valid freshwater fishing license by the use of not more than one slat basket or one wire trap, made as specified in Rule 68A-23.003, FAC, and used only in those waters where use of wire traps or slat baskets is permitted for commercial purposes. Refer to the “Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulation Summary.” Passive fishing gear such as slat baskets or wire baskets must be clearly and legibly marked with the harvester’s name and address while being used or possessed in or upon waters of the state.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I stand corrected but don't see where it's legal in our part of Florida

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jjam

Any one heard of or used "Cans" for catching freshwater catfish??, been many years since I've fished this way but very affective for freshwater bay fishing cat fish.

No trapping involved nor bait needed. Simply a can, (can be 5 gal metal bucket with drilled holes or 4' pvc with crimped one side tethered to a drop line with enough slack to flat on the bottom and not impede boat traffic. 

"Seasoned Cans" Immulates catfish's natural habitat for spawning during the months April and May. There's definitely an art to this method of fishing as it's not a trap and learned Lac Des Allemands, La commercial catfishers growing up in the area.

Jimmy


----------



## Rickpcfl

Try'n Hard said:


> I stand corrected but don't see where it's legal in our part of Florida
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


You are a smarter man than me if you could decipher those regulations to determine where traps are legal. I got lost reading them. Might be worth calling the GFC and asking.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Closest I saw where it was legal was Appalachicola river or lake Seminole. 
Don't matter to me. I just want to put a couple out in the Alabama river for a July 4th fish fry. Plus I want to lay a bunch out on a big table, lay a cane pole next to them, post a couple of pics and lie on the forum about how I caught them!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> Closest I saw where it was legal was Appalachicola river or lake Seminole.
> Don't matter to me. I just want to put a couple out in the Alabama river for a July 4th fish fry. Plus I want to lay a bunch out on a big table, lay a cane pole next to them, post a couple of pics and lie on the forum about how I caught them!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


All on 6lb test while using soap for bait.:thumbup:


----------



## Rickpcfl

CatHunter said:


> All on 6lb test while using soap for bait.:thumbup:


My grandfather caught a ton of catfish on ivory soap. I used it with success several times too, though I had problems cutting it.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Try'n Hard said:


> Pretty sure its a 100% NoNo in Florida


It is legal if you use it in your own pond that is entirely on your on property.


----------



## kiefersdad

*Cook your Ivory Soap*

When you fish with Ivory Soap you probably should cook it as I did in South Carolina. We would put it in the oven for about 20 minutes at about 275. Leave the wrapper on it. Let it cool and as soon as you can touch it, cut it in half inch squares with a very sharp knife. Put the hook in corner to corner and not too deep or it still may split. Trot line style. Good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard

stripernut said:


> They are effective. I caught all the catfish I needed for regular fish fries with just a couple of traps in Lake Martin (AL). Memphis Net and Twine (see post above) has the traps, mesh bags, and bait (cheese) you will need (see post above).
> 
> Since I just moved to Milton from AL, I don't know FL regs on trapping catfish yet.


What happened to the two you had on lake Martin? Don't think they will be of use to you here and I can take them off your hands? let me know


----------



## CatHunter

Ill stick with the natural stuff


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Ill stick with the natural stuff


You think a rod n reel is more natural than wood?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Few places like Memphis net had em but cheaper to drive to Memphis than pay the shipping. Still haven't found a trap but found a good buy on 500 pounds of rotten cheese!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## stripernut

Try'n Hard said:


> What happened to the two you had on lake Martin? Don't think they will be of use to you here and I can take them off your hands? let me know


 Sorry, but it don't have them anymore. Hope you find some.


----------



## CatCrusher

Try'n Hard said:


> Few places like Memphis net had em but cheaper to drive to Memphis than pay the shipping. Still haven't found a trap but found a good buy on 500 pounds of rotten cheese!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I can get you all you want just let me know.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> You think a rod n reel is more natural than wood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Talking about soap


----------



## FlounderMan

There used to be a guy in the bay minette area that made and sold them. The folks that run the local launches may be able to point you in the right direction.

-Flounderman


----------



## CatCrusher

Call 251-937-6171 or 251-510-4419 he's got all you want for 50 a trap. He's got the cheese also. Bay Minette.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter

Just get them from the Fish and Net company. Great prices, my grandpa used to get all his from them. They last forever
http://www.fishnetco.com/products/fishing-accessories/slat-traps


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Just get them from the Fish and Net company. Great prices, my grandpa used to get all his from them. They last forever
> http://www.fishnetco.com/products/fishing-accessories/slat-traps


That's some good prices. Shipping would tear you up though. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Shipping $28 per trap

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## mitchell blair

*catfish wood slat traps*

I have wood slat traps 6 ft. long by 14x14 made of Asian teak wood .Holds up better than white oak.can be seen on creig list .Mitchell Blair 251-937-6171 Bay Minette AL.


----------



## CatHunter

We got word there are guys running illegal traps on Yellow River catching and selling the fish. Its illegle in the state of Florida to sell flatheads and blues


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> We got word there are guys running illegal traps on Yellow River catching and selling the fish. Its illegle in the state of Florida to sell flatheads and blues


How did you do in the tournament?


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> How did you do in the tournament?


Didn't make any money but we did catch some fish just not anything worth a dime...

Are you still fish the Monsters In Florida?


----------



## scott44

Rickpcfl said:


> My grandfather caught a ton of catfish on ivory soap. I used it with success several times too, though I had problems cutting it.


Ivory soap ain't no joke for eating size cats.It's not as good for bigguns as bait. Cutting it ain't a prob,lay it in the sun all day then use a piece of cheap braid to slice it into squares.Make a hole with a small drill.


----------



## billyb

What part of the river do you think these people are fishing with baskets, the end lower between 87 and Milton or up where I fish between Ginhole and Log Lake?


----------



## Mark Collins

All the commercial fishermen up here use Ivory soap in the winter to bait trot lines,
Catfish love it


----------



## CatHunter

billyb said:


> What part of the river do you think these people are fishing with baskets, the end lower between 87 and Milton or up where I fish between Ginhole and Log Lake?


Log lake area..Its just a matter of time before the man sniffs them out, like an ol blood hound they are fresh on the trail


----------



## billyb

I set my bush hooks about 1/2 way between Wilkerson Bluff and Log Lake a few weeks ago. Me and my daughter stayed down there until midnight. There were several boats on the water. I thought it was strange to see so many that late at night. One boat said they were gator hunting. One said they were running a trotline, probably baiting with bream. All of the others wouldn't speak. I have fished up to Ginhole and down to Log Lake all of my life and have never found a basket. The people that do it are cautious.


----------



## CatHunter

billyb said:


> I set my bush hooks about 1/2 way between Wilkerson Bluff and Log Lake a few weeks ago. Me and my daughter stayed down there until midnight. There were several boats on the water. I thought it was strange to see so many that late at night. One boat said they were gator hunting. One said they were running a trotline, probably baiting with bream. All of the others wouldn't speak. I have fished up to Ginhole and down to Log Lake all of my life and have never found a basket. The people that do it are cautious.


And for good reason, they now they are outlaws. Its sad how many river outlaws litter our waters.. Like an old guy told me a few years back, "If these good ol boys can't cheat, they dont want to play"


----------



## spinfactor

Did you ever get one? If so, had it been working for you?


----------



## -WiRtH-

It is legal to have one slat basket or wire trap in Florida. It's been back to legal for a little while now. I bought a slat basket from Memphis Net a couple years ago and I love it. I've also made several slat baskets and wire traps for myself and friends and everyone loves them. As long as you do it legally, I'd recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Try'n Hard

-WiRtH- said:


> It is legal to have one slat basket or wire trap in Florida. It's been back to legal for a little while now. I bought a slat basket from Memphis Net a couple years ago and I love it. I've also made several slat baskets and wire traps for myself and friends and everyone loves them. As long as you do it legally, I'd recommend giving it a try.


Those are legal only in a few waters in Florida and none around here.... I think. Just double check your regulations and if I'm wrong post it and you will win a prize!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## -WiRtH-

www.myfwc.com

Last time I think we used them on the Apalachicola River. Been a little while and I'm in the Army now so I haven't done as much fishing back home in a while. Just whenever I come home and get a chance.


----------



## -WiRtH-




----------



## FishWalton

I hear an occasional report of shocking in the central and northern part of the Choctawhatchee, but nothing lately Not enough wardens to do it all. A few months ago a group was caught with over 90 cats, all from shocking. I doubt that slowed them down very much. Hunting season takes officers off the water and puts them in the woods.


----------



## Try'n Hard

spinfactor said:


> Did you ever get one? If so, had it been working for you?


I never got one. To tell the truth I got two 25 hook trot lines and figured out how to net some shad and have caught more catfish than we and all our friends and family want. Most are blue or channel and are between 5 and 15 pnds and have a lot if meat. Size doesn't seem to affect taste. Still may make a wire basket just to tie up at the dock just for fun 










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Palmetto08

Great thread guys! 

This might be a stupid question, but could you use a crab trap for catfish trapping? It seems to work the same way as a wooden trap. Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard

Palmetto08 said:


> Great thread guys! This might be a stupid question, but could you use a crab trap for catfish trapping? It seems to work the same way as a wooden trap. Thanks


You could probably catch fish that were the perfect size for the holes.... I think slat traps have flexible holes that will allow several sizes to slip in...... Whew! Kinda getting a little turned on!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

good thread, here ya go: http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/commercial/#wire :thumbsup:
(looks like just trot lines around here)


----------

